# Sadie is growing



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

like a weed, she is now at 20 inches at shoulder and 50 pounds(at 8 month I think) I look at her paws and I think she's gonna be a big girl.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe she is 50 pounds already! But you can really see how much she's grown in that last picture!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe she is part great dane and lab. LOL Just kidding. She is a cutie and just means there is going to be more to love


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

she is such a good looking kid! how big do you think she'll get? Our Sadie is 65 lbs at 7 yrs (she is a strong dog -- get more exercise than most, but probably manages more food, too). Young Bridger is 51 lbs at 7 months, OBi is 64 lb at 12 years. Weights vary every week.

Your Sadie has a few extra ounces in those long ears.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Maybe she is part great dane and lab. LOL Just kidding. She is a cutie and just means there is going to be more to love


Wouldn't that be great, I love big dogs..LOL


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, she's definately growing up fast!!! She looks like such a sweetie... she's gorgeous!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

spruce said:


> she is such a good looking kid! how big do you think she'll get? Our Sadie is 65 lbs at 7 yrs (she is a strong dog -- get more exercise than most, but probably manages more food, too). Young Bridger is 51 lbs at 7 months, OBi is 64 lb at 12 years. Weights vary every week.
> 
> Your Sadie has a few extra ounces in those long ears.


Don't know, looking at those paws she will be a little bigger, maybe 65 pounds, like your's.

The boy's are both in the 80's, big Golden's


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

wow....... shes really grown!!! shes very beautiful!! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Maybe she is going to try to catch up with Nellie


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Maybe she is going to try to catch up with Nellie


It's hard to judge from the pictures but Nellie looks to be as big as a Golden, I don't think Sadie be too big, I keep comparing her to the boys and there huge...LOL


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> It's hard to judge from the pictures but Nellie looks to be as big as a Golden, I don't think Sadie be too big, I keep comparing her to the boys and there huge...LOL


Nellie was actually 85lbs, now she is down to 77lbs. (In a span of about 15 months) The only thing I did was take her off of canned food completly (that recall scared the sh-- out of me) and switched her dry food. I guess that helped Now I'm just trying to maintain her at the 77lbs, which is challenging, you know with the whole cheese thing


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Nellie was actually 85lbs, now she is down to 77lbs. (In a span of about 15 months) The only thing I did was take her off of canned food completly (that recall scared the sh-- out of me) and switched her dry food. I guess that helped Now I'm just trying to maintain her at the 77lbs, which is challenging, you know with the whole cheese thing


I know the American Cheese, still got it on stock if you ever come visit..LOL, I replace it when the date runs out. 
I thought Nellie was about the size of a golden, she looks good


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I know the American Cheese, still got it on stock if you ever come visit..LOL, I replace it when the date runs out.
> I thought Nellie was about the size of a golden, she looks good


Yeah I always worry that she is too big don't really know what her ideal weight would be, I figure my vet would tell me if he thought she was too heavy, and he doesn't mention it. He did mention the weight loss and asked if she was drinking more than normal ( I guess to rule out diabetes) and she is not. I told him about switching her food that maybe that had something to do with the weight loss and he said that could be a possibility. He's not really into the whole nutrition thing(He has a very dry personality, all business type guy, don't know how to take him sometimes).


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Yeah I always worry that she is too big don't really know what her ideal weight would be, I figure my vet would tell me if he thought she was too heavy, and he doesn't mention it. He did mention the weight loss and asked if she was drinking more than normal ( I guess to rule out diabetes) and she is not. I told him about switching her food that maybe that had something to do with the weight loss and he said that could be a possibility. He's not really into the whole nutrition thing(He has a very dry personality, all business type guy, don't know how to take him sometimes).


She looks good to me, she's a big girl, my golden's are 88 and 80 pounds.
I think she is just right.:wavey:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

SHE IS REALLY PRETTY. lOOK AT THE SHINE OF HER FUR. HAS SUCH AN INTELLIGENT LOOKING FACE ALSO.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

well, she & my almost 8 m/o Bridger are the same (50 +/- a bit). What size golden am I going to have?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

spruce said:


> well, she & my almost 8 m/o Bridger are the same (50 +/- a bit). What size golden am I going to have?


LOL, I would guess 70 to 80 pounds.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> LOL, I would guess 70 to 80 pounds.


OMG - I'd better get him trained!! OBi weighed in at vet today at 67.7 (vet's scale is a little higher than Petsmart) - he was 67 at his last app't. We just figure he/Sadie are 65 --- would they ever be mad if the kid got to be the biggest!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

spruce said:


> OMG - I'd better get him trained!! OBi weighed in at vet today at 67.7 (vet's scale is a little higher than Petsmart) - he was 67 at his last app't. We just figure he/Sadie are 65 --- would they ever be mad if the kid got to be the biggest!


LOL, just a guess, Rusty was 34 pounds at 7 month old and now weight's in at 80 pounds at 1 year old. He was very underweight when we got him.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

holy cow!! she IS getting big, I think she'll be bigger than my Maddie!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> She looks good to me, she's a big girl, my golden's are 88 and 80 pounds.
> I think she is just right.:wavey:


Thanks!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww Heidi, she looks awesome  great job you're doing with her!


----------

